# Frequent DHCP release/renew causing frequent disconnects



## d3scride

This problem has been on going for a couple of months now. The connection will drop frequently and at random intervals over the course of the day. When the connection drops, all of the modem lights remain on.

I have had the modem replaced 3 times, had techs come out to check the lines/signal quality as well as do work at the pole. I have also tried using a Linksys wired router, a Belkin N Wireless router, and also tried taking the router out of the equation by having one of the computers directly connected to the modem. Replaced ethernet cables, upgraded router firmware, run avg/adaware/spybot, etc. Yet the problem still persists.

Modem: Motorola SB5101
ISP: Eastlink

My signals seem to be perfectly fine (within acceptable ranges).

Downstream Value
Frequency 561000000 Hz
Signal To Noise Ratio 38.2 dB
Power Level -6.4 dBmV

Upstream Value
Channel ID 10
Frequency 25264000 Hz
Power 48.3 dBmV

As of right now I have 4 computers (3 Windows Xp, 1 Vista) connected to the Belkin N Wireless router (2 wired, 2 wireless).

Excerpt of router logs:

03/19/2008 03:24:09 DHCP Client: [WAN]Send Request, Request IP=24.222.162.77
03/19/2008 03:24:09 DHCP Client: [WAN]Receive Offer from 24.222.0.25
03/19/2008 03:24:08 DHCP Client: [WAN]Send Discover
03/19/2008 03:24:06 DHCP Client: [WAN]Send Release
03/19/2008 03:12:20 DHCP Client: [WAN]Receive Ack from 24.222.0.25,Lease time=10800
03/19/2008 03:12:20 DHCP Client: [WAN]Send Request, Request IP=24.222.162.77
03/19/2008 03:12:20 DHCP Client: [WAN]Receive Offer from 24.222.0.25
03/19/2008 03:12:20 DHCP Client: [WAN]Send Discover
03/19/2008 03:12:18 DHCP Client: [WAN]Send Release
03/19/2008 03:12:04 DHCP Client: [WAN]Receive Ack from 24.222.0.25,Lease time=10800
03/19/2008 03:12:04 DHCP Client: [WAN]Send Request, Request IP=24.222.162.77
03/19/2008 03:12:04 DHCP Client: [WAN]Receive Offer from 24.222.0.25
03/19/2008 03:12:04 DHCP Client: [WAN]Send Discover
03/19/2008 03:12:02 DHCP Client: [WAN]Send Release
03/19/2008 02:50:37 NTP Date/Time updated.
03/19/2008 02:50:21 DHCP Client: [WAN]Receive Ack from 24.222.0.25,Lease time=10800
03/19/2008 02:50:21 DHCP Client: [WAN]Send Request, Request IP=24.222.162.77
03/19/2008 02:50:21 DHCP Client: [WAN]Receive Offer from 24.222.0.25
03/19/2008 02:50:20 DHCP Client: [WAN]Send Discover
03/19/2008 02:50:18 DHCP Client: [WAN]Send Release
03/19/2008 02:24:00 DHCP Client: [WAN]Receive Ack from 24.222.0.25,Lease time=10800
03/19/2008 02:24:00 DHCP Client: [WAN]Send Request, Request IP=24.222.162.77
03/19/2008 02:24:00 DHCP Client: [WAN]Receive Offer from 24.222.0.25
03/19/2008 02:24:00 DHCP Client: [WAN]Send Discover
03/19/2008 02:23:58 DHCP Client: [WAN]Send Release
03/19/2008 01:41:06 DHCP Client: [WAN]Receive Ack from 24.222.0.25,Lease time=10800
03/19/2008 01:41:05 DHCP Client: [WAN]Send Request, Request IP=24.222.162.77
03/19/2008 01:41:05 DHCP Client: [WAN]Receive Offer from 24.222.0.25
03/19/2008 01:41:05 DHCP Client: [WAN]Send Discover
03/19/2008 01:41:03 DHCP Client: [WAN]Send Release
03/19/2008 01:31:33 DHCP Client: [WAN]Receive Ack from 24.222.0.25,Lease time=10800
03/19/2008 01:31:33 DHCP Client: [WAN]Send Request, Request IP=24.222.162.77
03/19/2008 01:31:33 DHCP Client: [WAN]Receive Offer from 24.222.0.25
03/19/2008 01:31:32 DHCP Client: [WAN]Send Discover
03/19/2008 01:31:30 DHCP Client: [WAN]Send Release

The disconnects occur each time there is a DHCP Client: [WAN]Send Release.

The lease time of the internal IPS is set to forever. Internal IPS are static, DHCP server setting in the router is turned off.

It seems clear to me that it's a DHCP problem. What is causing the "release" to be so frequent, when the lease time is 10800 min (~7.5 days). How can I fix it?


----------



## d3scride

Also if this is posted in the wrong forum, please feel free to move it.


----------



## johnwill

It appears that it's getting disconnected, which is the only reason it would do that.


Some things you can try here.


Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues. If this doesn't do it, maybe the router is dying. Have you tried directing a small fan directly on it to see if it's a heat issue?


----------



## d3scride

johnwill said:


> It appears that it's getting disconnected, which is the only reason it would do that.
> 
> 
> Some things you can try here.
> 
> 
> Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
> Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.
> 
> Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues. If this doesn't do it, maybe the router is dying. Have you tried directing a small fan directly on it to see if it's a heat issue?


The firmware on the router is the latest version available on the manufacturer's website. I've also tried resetting the router to the factory defaults, reconfigured, problem still persists.

The problem occurs though when I remove the router from the equation so I'm not really sure it's a router problem.

I haven't tried connecting a fan to it.


----------



## johnwill

So, this is not a router issue at all, you have a wired connection directly to the modem and still have the issue? That would point to a modem or ISP issue.

With the direct modem connection, let's see this.

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. Post the results link from the top of the test display page here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.


----------



## d3scride

Line Quality Test Results - 

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2364789


----------



## johnwill

Hmm... They seem to have some internal network issues, but you're not experiencing issues at your end.


----------



## d3scride

Any ideas as to why the DHCP client is sending releases so frequently?


----------



## johnwill

I have no idea, if this is in the router's log, it would appear to be a problem with the modem or the ISP. I'd call the ISP and complain first, since I think this is their problem.


----------



## d3scride

johnwill said:


> I have no idea, if this is in the router's log, it would appear to be a problem with the modem or the ISP. I'd call the ISP and complain first, since I think this is their problem.


Thanks for the reply.

Prior to making this thread, I had already called my ISP at least a half dozen times or more, not including the three times where they sent "line techs" out to the house.

Eastlink (my ISP), only issues one type of modem: Motorola SB5101. I guess I could try buying my own modem and trying that, or last resort switching to a different ISP.


----------



## johnwill

Does this disconnect happen connected directly to the modem?


----------



## d3scride

johnwill said:


> Does this disconnect happen connected directly to the modem?


Yes it does. However all modem lights remain on, and when I was talking to support they tell me the modem has been up for days, even though during that time span I have disconnected anywhere from a few to several dozen times.


----------



## johnwill

Well, this is obviously either a modem or ISP issue. If they swear the lines are good, maybe it's time to try a new modem, it's about the only think you haven't tried.


----------



## d3scride

johnwill said:


> Well, this is obviously either a modem or ISP issue. If they swear the lines are good, maybe it's time to try a new modem, it's about the only think you haven't tried.


The modem has been replaced a total of 3 times, however it has always been replaced with the same brand/model of modem: Motorolla SB 5101.

This is also the only modem that my ISP, Eastlink, is currently providing.

Any suggestions as to a good cable modem I could purchase?


----------



## johnwill

Comcast currently supplies an RCA DCM-315, which worked fine for me while I was with Comcast. However, I can't see this being the modem, because there's nothing wrong with that Motorola modem model. Another possibility may be the coax that runs from the service entrance to the modem. You should have a homerun good quality cable directly from the initial 2:1 splitter that separates your TV and Internet directly to the modem. Any other splitters, or cheap coax will degrade the signal. I recommend RG-6U or similar, the standard RG-59U that was used to wire many homes is sub-standard and I had to replace it for my service.


----------



## d3scride

Thanks for the response.

Just one question. If it were a coax cable problem causing poor signal quality, wouldn't this have been noticed by the numerous techs who tested the coax cable directly and said signal levels were fine? Also the up/downstream signal levels seem to suggest that the signal is fine..


----------



## johnwill

I just had the same kind of issue with the Verizon FiOS TV installation here. The one room has older cable, and the box kept dropping out. Verizon has blessed the installation, but that didn't stop the cable from being bad. :smile:

The answer to your question is "not necessarily".


----------



## d3scride

johnwill said:


> I just had the same kind of issue with the Verizon FiOS TV installation here. The one room has older cable, and the box kept dropping out. Verizon has blessed the installation, but that didn't stop the cable from being bad. :smile:
> 
> The answer to your question is "not necessarily".


Haha. Thanks for clearing that up for me 

I will try what you suggested and will post an update as soon as I get it replaced.


----------



## PaulBlack71

I believe your problem may be your Belkin N router. I have had the same problem with mine. In the log it shows "dhcp wan send release" about every 50 seconds or so with the current firmware. (3.01.10) If you flash the firmware to the pre release version on the UK web site for Belkin (3.01.18) the problem seems to be fixed, the internet connection light on the unit stays lit as does the "Status: Connected" indicator in the admin web page for the router. 

here is a link to the site: 

http://www.belkin.com/uk/support/article/?lid=enu&pid=F5D8233uk4&aid=9290&scid=0

pay attention to the release version number on the bottom of your router and download the right one. Flash it and your fixed.

Good Luck, I hope this helps you out.

Paulblack71


----------



## d3scride

Found a work around to the problem. I am still unable to use a dynamic connection type without getting the frequent disconnects, but if I use a static connection type the issue no longer persists, until my IP changes then I just change the IP in the static connection type page of the router interface to reflect the change to get it working again.

Unfortunately, I still do not know what is causing the issue with a dynamic connection type :|


----------



## johnwill

This almost has to be a modem or ISP issue, since the router and a direct connected computer both exhibit the issue.


----------



## d3scride

Yeah. It's more likely an ISP issue, as I've had the cable modem replaced 3 times already (same model each time though). However, the ISP claims it is not an issue on their end so I've kind of given up with them. The solution I am currently using works and as long as it continue to works I'll be happy.:grin:


----------



## Mischa_van_S

I had the same problem with my Belkin N Router.

I upgraded it to 3.01.29. Now the problem seems to be fixed. When it fails again I will post a message again.


----------



## johnwill

Mischa_van_S said:


> I had the same problem with my Belkin N Router.
> 
> I upgraded it to 3.01.29. Now the problem seems to be fixed. When it fails again I will post a message again.


Recommended in post #3 already. :wink:


----------



## jzweber

I have the same problem with my Belkin F5D7230-4 router (Wireless-G). In searching for a fix, I found a link to Belkin's UK support site for a prerelease update (http://www.belkin.com/uk/support/article/?lid=enu&pid=F5D7230uk4&aid=9080&scid=282).

I tried the update on my US router, but it didn't improve the situation.

I will try the static WAN work around.


----------

